# Overheating Same Dorado 100.



## barb26 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi people,
Hoping someone may be able to answer our problem of an overheating Same Dorado 100. we have tried all sorts of different things to sort the problem out. every time the tractor is worked hard it overheats. We have had the radiator checked and completely cleaned. The gauges and senders have all been checked and cleared of faults. The tractor machanic has given up on the problem but that doesn't help us. The tractor is only 2yrs old and has done 1000hrs. It has had this problem since new.
We have even tried putting an extra header tank on it to no avail. The thermostat
has also been replaced to make sure that wasn't the problem.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it have a clutch fan, if so is it working properly? How about the lower radiator hose? If it is too soft or coming apart inside, it may be collapsing under load when the engine is running at higher rpm's, and not noticeable when it is idling... like in the shop. Is there smoke or bubbles in the rad? Could indicate a cracked head or head gasket. With the head gasket, you may not see any problems until the engine is warm and working hard. Did your mechanic flush the rad, or did he actually remove the bottom and top tanks and clean all the tubes well. If you had or could get a one of those laser heat guns, then you could check the difference in temperature between the top and the bottom of the rad, should be 10 to 15 degrees F if it is cooling properly. I think you can get one of those heat gun rigs for around $50.00. 
I wonder if there is a pump or something that is engaged that shouldn't be, that is putting unnecessary load on your tractor engine, or perhaps stuck in high range and loading the engine as well.....
Had a problem at work one time when one unit had the fan turning backwards that cause it to overheat, and another that had the fan turning at the wrong speed and that caused problems as well... fan motor was the wrong one.


----------



## barb26 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Pogobill,
We have checked hoses when they are hot and seem to be ok.There is no smoke or bubbles at high revs.gasket and head have been checked.ok. The guy at the radiator shop completly disassembled the radiator and cleaned it we have also flushed the system. I don't know about a clutch fan so I'll find that out. water pump also seems ok. All gears and ranges working fine.
I have heard that some of the Deutz tractors also have had the same problem they are the same engine. Will find out about the fan speed.
Thanks again.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a random thought, is the water pump actually moving water through the system??


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you replaced your air filters? A rich mixture will cause heating.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You say you flushed the rad... have you flushed the block?


----------

